# autoincrement true/false ?



## Guest (4. Jan 2006)

hallo leute!

ich schreib gerade ein programm mit dem man diverse files in eine eine diverse datenbank importieren kann.
so weit klappt auch alles. (zumindest mit mySQL, MSDE und ACCESS)

um das textfile (wie auch immer es gtrennt ist semikolon, komma usw..)  richtig in die db importieren zu können, habe ich mir ein tablemodell gebastelt. in diesem modell stehen die columns der ausgewählten table.
in die einzelnen zellen werden dann die columns vom file zugeordnet.

zB table hat 3 columns und file hat 4 columns
id|value|titel  |
--|------|------|   
 - |0 | 3 |

was ich jetzt machen will: wenn in der colum das autoincrement gesetzt ist, dass die zelle im jtable nicht editiert werden kann. - isCellEditable(int row, int col) 

nun die frage, wie finde ich heraus ob die colum autoincrement gesetzt hat? wie ich primary key usw.. finde is nicht das problem. es ist auch kein problem wenn ich es nicht herausfinde, da bei einem insert es sowieso ignoriert wird.
zb insert into test (id,value,titel) values (123,'1','test')  => DB:  1,1,test

lg


----------



## Roar (4. Jan 2006)

mit ResultSetMetaData#isAutoIncrement(int column) :!:


----------



## Guest (4. Jan 2006)

danke das hat mir geholfen. habe an der falschen stelle gesucht DatabaseMetaData#getColumns()   :roll: 

lg


----------

